# NWTF Hunting Heritage Fundraising Banquet



## Ohiosportsmanusa (Apr 30, 2013)

Just over a week away till the 15th annual NWTF Hunting Heritage banquet. Whether you're an avid hunter, fisher, shooter, someone that loves the outdoors, or are just looking for a great night out, there is something at the banquet for all to enjoy. We will have live auction items that include framed prints, bronze statues, furniture and home décor. There will also be silent auction items including all of the previous mentioned and much more. You will also have the opportunity to participate in games for the chance to win







some really great firearms. A great catered dinner, adult beverages, a chance to win door prizes, and bonus table items are all included in you dinner ticket. Where else can you get all this for $65/single ticket or $90 a couple! If you are interested in attending please contact me for more details!


----------



## Ohiosportsmanusa (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump to the top. Less than two weeks. Please contact me for tickets.


----------



## Ohiosportsmanusa (Apr 30, 2013)

Last min tickets still available. Contact me for details


----------

